# Broad River WMA



## brownhounds (Oct 16, 2012)

How many acres is it.  Is it bow only?  I saw one tract that said it was 1500 acres, and I saw another tract that said it was 440 acres.  Also, is there a good deer population around there?  It says its in Madison County.

thanks


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 16, 2012)

Broad River Natural area is bow only 440 acres. Broad River WMA is 1500 acres. I've heard good things about the Natural Area but I've never done any good over there. Lots of steep hills and thick woods.


----------



## 281 (Oct 16, 2012)

It's  rough terrain!!


----------



## dobenator (Oct 16, 2012)

Mountain goat territory!!


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 17, 2012)

Is the 1500 acre tract gun or bow only?


----------



## Grey Man (Oct 17, 2012)

Uh, it was two posts above yours...



bradpatt03 said:


> Broad River Natural area is bow only 440 acres. Broad River WMA is 1500 acres.


----------



## ja88red (Oct 17, 2012)

natural area is rough land I have attempted to hunt it multiple times with no luck


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 17, 2012)

brownhounds said:


> Is the 1500 acre tract gun or bow only?



I don't think the 1500 acre tract is bow only but not positive. I'd also heard there was about a week span of gun allowed on the 440 acre tract but I haven't checked to see if that's true or not.


----------



## 813diablo (Nov 11, 2012)

I only see the 440 acre tract on the dnr site, no mention of the 1500 acre tract?


----------



## Usmc1345 (Dec 3, 2012)

I think the 1500 tract closed that is why they changed the name of the natural area to the broad river wma it is bow only and rough terrain bordered by a hunting club in a county with no doe says.


----------



## pse hunter (Dec 3, 2012)

Usmc1345 said:


> I think the 1500 tract closed that is why they changed the name of the natural area to the broad river wma it is bow only and rough terrain bordered by a hunting club in a county with no doe says.



the 1500 tract is not closed they changed the name to 
lower broad river wma but on the site they still have it broad river

to the OP the 1500 tract is in Elbert,Lincoln,Wilkes
and open to gun and bow, the hunting is good but a lot
if it has been clear cut...PM me if you need more info.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...fe/maps/wma/region3/Broad_River_WMA_Color.pdf


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sites like this, along with the deer harvest records being published have ruined the old broad river wma.  Ive hunted there for 25yrs and have always did good.  These past 2 years have been so crowded and overhunted ive given up on it.  Sad to see.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 3, 2012)

Up until 2 years ago the broad river natural area was simply state owned public land and not listed in the hunting regs. Now it's listed as a WMA and in the reg book and I have definitely seen the hunter numbers go way up and the deer numbers go way down. It's destine to end up like the dead (red) lands and turn into a barren wasteland.


----------



## pse hunter (Dec 3, 2012)

they need to have all the WMA only quote hunts that would help a lot


----------



## 35 Whelen Jr (Dec 4, 2012)

*Two Places Used to have Similar Name*

If you look in your GA DNR Hunting Regulations book for 2012-2013:

On page 43, #202 - Broad River WMA (formerly Broad River Natural Area) located in Madison County. 440 Acres. Archery only.

On page 46, #312 - Lower Broad River WMA (formerly Broad River WMA) located in Elbert, Lincoln, and Wilkes Counties. 1,500 Acres. This one has Archery, Primitive, and Firearms Seasons.

Hope this clears up a little confusion.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 5, 2012)

Lemme know how the hog sign is out there. I plan on getting out there come January. When I looked it up it labeled one area bow only and it was the Beverly tract


----------



## Troy Butler (Dec 5, 2012)

Flaustin1 said:


> Sites like this, along with the deer harvest records being published have ruined the old broad river wma.  Ive hunted there for 25yrs and have always did good.  These past 2 years have been so crowded and overhunted ive given up on it.  Sad to see.



x2


----------

